# Quick question about welding the rear end...



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

Is it a good idea to weld up this little rear end in my 240? It's going to have a 4.3 Vortec powerplant and probably nitrous in the future, so i'm wondering if these little CV's will hold up.

Anybody running some big power and the stock rear end?

Thanks
-Andrew


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the car is to be used ONLY for drag racing, then it's OK to do so. However it's a bad idea for general street use; the welded spider gears will screw up handling when making turns thus making it a hazardous situation.


----------



## Andrew M (Dec 8, 2006)

It's for drag purpose only. 
Thanks for the post.

I'm just wondering if they will hold up. If I remember correctly I've heard of people swapping out J30 rear ends into 240s?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i would weld it before i put in a VLSD. those diffs are shitty as hell. i've got a welded diff in my car and love it.


----------



## Hazmatt (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're not going to use it in stop/go, then it should be fine. Just make sure to check it periodically when racing.


----------



## j_chin4 (Jun 1, 2006)

weld the rear subframe... mine broke drifting on stock suspension and stock motor so since ur running a 4.3...id suggest to weld that up..its not a hard fix if ir breaks just get a used rear end...but its just a pain in the ass to do so


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> i would weld it before i put in a VLSD. those diffs are shitty as hell. i've got a welded diff in my car and love it.


If you drive this car on a daily you are doing nothing wasting money due to unnecessary tire wear. This tire wear has been the cause of many accidents, but hey what do I know?


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

> It's for drag purpose only.


Weld it.

Be sure to burn off the old gear oil with a propane torch before welding.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Kyu-ju-kue said:


> If you drive this car on a daily you are doing nothing wasting money due to unnecessary tire wear. This tire wear has been the cause of many accidents, but hey what do I know?


see, thats what a lot of people think. it doesn't wear out your tires that fast. it doesn't chirp the tires around every corner you take, it only does it when you're taking on at low speeds. and the only way i can see it causing an accident is if you drive it in the rain. but you could have an aftermarket lsd and it do the same thing. i know all these things from experience, so do a little more research next time around.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> see, thats what a lot of people think. it doesn't wear out your tires that fast. it doesn't chirp the tires around every corner you take, it only does it when you're taking on at low speeds. and the only way i can see it causing an accident is if you drive it in the rain. but you could have an aftermarket lsd and it do the same thing. i know all these things from experience, so do a little more research next time around.


I'm sorry, who are again? I was showing restraint earlier, but apparently you need to sit your preschool ass down and have me explain this to you, so listen up and take some notes. If you are rolling on about 305's then yes you might not hear chirps, but that’s irrelevant information because I strictly remember saying nothing about tire chirp. Once you weld the diff, the tire on the inside of the turn is "always" going to be moving faster to keep up with the outside tire. You're not always going to be speeding around a turn. The faster you are moving, the wider your turning radius is going to be. Which means the inside wheel doesn’t have to work as hard to keep up with other (laws of physics).Here It common practice to weld or shim the diff, and every time the car makes a turn, you hear the one tire breaking traction (not a chirping sound, but more of a skidding sound). So, please explain to me how the tires won't wear faster since I’m the dumb one of the to of us.

Stop being cheap and get a real differential guy!

I have personal experience also, but I also apply common sense. If you like I can send you a link so you can down load it for free.

Class dismissed!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lol, i love asshats like you. i referred to the tires chirping because you said the tires wear out quicker. so what exactly were you saying would wear down the tires? thats what i thought. and with a welded diff, both wheels are moving at the same speed numbnuts. so that also means that both wheels are breaking traction. and if you were well educated throughout your 3 years of schooling, you would've read that i said the tires do not wear out that quickly. i never said it doesn't make a difference, its just not that noticeable. and honestly, i'd rather spend $50 and have my diff welded than to spend $800 on something thats going to do the same thing. i can find something better to spend that much money.



so once again, do your research, and quit making yourself look like a dumbass.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

If I were driving on the street I would prefer a LSD or a selectable Locker, but I've known a few people who have the *rear* welded and drive it on the street. It's not a big deal as long as you are driving withing the posted speed limits and can drive like you have some sense. You will really only notice it in tight radius turns such as a parking lot. It does cause the tires to wear out faster, but not that much faster.

This guy wanted this for the strip only.

If you do a good weld, it should be fine. I can't tell you how the CV's will hold up. They are not as strong as solid axle shafts. 

When you weld it you can do it so the shafts and diff can be removed. I've also seen it done where the entire axle had to be replaced if something broke.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> lol, i love asshats like you. i referred to the tires chirping because you said the tires wear out quicker. so what exactly were you saying would wear down the tires? thats what i thought. and with a welded diff, both wheels are moving at the same speed numbnuts. so that also means that both wheels are breaking traction. and if you were well educated throughout your 3 years of schooling, you would've read that i said the tires do not wear out that quickly. i never said it doesn't make a difference, its just not that noticeable. and honestly, i'd rather spend $50 and have my diff welded than to spend $800 on something thats going to do the same thing. i can find something better to spend that much money.
> 
> 
> 
> so once again, do your research, and quit making yourself look like a dumbass.



Did you forget to take your Ritalin, because you can’t seem to focus your attention on anything …not even the hot garbage that keeps finding its way through your lips! Here, since I know you have a hard time with the bigger words, just for you I'll type slower. Because the diff is welded, now both rear tires are going to be moving on the same plane of rotation, and at the same rate of speed. (_Let me know if I'm going too fast, cause we do cater to kids with special needs_.) This means that in a turn, the wheel that is on the inside will be spinning faster in order say moving at the same rate as the wheel on the outside of the turn. To demonstrate this, take a toilet paper roll (_so you can wipe away all the dumb shit that keeps trickling from your lips_). Mark both ends of the roll with a small dot. Next place the roll on a flat surface. If you push the roll in a 

...wait a minute, you've already established for me that you've got the mental capacity of pocket lint. See, this what’s wrong with natural selection, it takes too long too take affect. The only hope the world has now is that hopefully you will not succeed in procreation!

I can't think slow enough to compete with your dumbness, so go take that $750 you had left over after you welded your diff and go get you some higher learning so you can get up to my level. 

Let this be a lesson to you kids, say in school!


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

rbo1577186 said:


> If I were driving on the street I would prefer a LSD or a selectable Locker, but I've known a few people who have the *rear* welded and drive it on the street. It's not a big deal as long as you are driving withing the posted speed limits and can drive like you have some sense. You will really only notice it in tight radius turns such as a parking lot. It does cause the tires to wear out faster, but not that much faster.
> 
> This guy wanted this for the strip only.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that’s all I was trying to say in the original post, but people hang on to the threads of every syllable around here.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> and with a welded diff, both wheels are moving at the same speed





Kyu-ju-kue1207701 said:


> Because the diff is welded, now both rear tires are going to be moving on the same plane of rotation, and at the same rate of speed



wow? did you come up with that all on your own? i'm so proud of you, maybe you're not a dumbass after all....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Kyu-ju-kue said:


> ...wait a minute, you've already established for me that you've got the mental capacity of pocket lint. See, this what’s wrong with natural selection, it takes too long too take affect. The only hope the world has now is that hopefully you will not succeed in procreation!
> 
> I can't think slow enough to compete with your dumbness, so go take that $750 you had left over after you welded your diff and go get you some higher learning so you can get up to my level.
> 
> Let this be a lesson to you kids, say in school!


I would suggest that you and Nismo240 chill out. We don't need flaming.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

rogoman said:


> I would suggest that you and Nismo240 chill out. We don't need flaming.


i know right good thing i didnt put my OPINION into this thread. lol


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

trmn8r said:


> i know right good thing i didnt put my OPINION into this thread. lol


nissan asshole's, UNITE!!!! lol.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> nissan asshole's, UNITE!!!! lol.



had to help u out nismo. cant tolerate dis shaize. lol got ur back dawg


----------

